# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  PULSE MOTOR BUILD OFF 2016

## Spark

με αυτη την κατασκευή που ειναι ενας ακόμα επαγωγικός κινητήρας στην συλλογή μου πηρα μέρος στον ετήσιο παγκόσμιο διαγωνισμό που βραβεύει τις καλύτερες συμμετοχές.
δηλαδή ειναι ο καλύτερος απο τους δικους μου επαγωγικούς κινητήρες αλλα δεν ειναι ο καλύτερος απο όλους τους άλλους, 85 συμμετοχές, βλέπετε και την δική μου στο βιντεο ν4.

απο την Ελλάδα δεν ειδα άλλες συμμετοχές, εδω δεν εχουν αρκετοι το χόμπι να κανουν κατασκευές που να γυρίζουν, αν ειναι άλλοι ας εμφανιστούν να έρθουν στο κλαμπ.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65102

η κατασκευή μου με τα στοιχεία:
Pulse Motor Build Off 2016 Spark entry for Greece.
Induction motor rotating at 3500rpm powered by 36V DC 5W,
output A=220V 15W lamp (not full brightness)
output B=12V 3W LED lamp
output C=17.5V DC charging batteries for laptop usage





*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keyPMvhve58&index=1&list=PL4iGRzW04DY0PTZx  Ie8YKkwj_Z5ZUHqZG


*

----------

Κυριακίδης (02-06-16), 

xrhstos1978 (12-09-19)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

"μετασχηματιστής " με εξόδους για όλα τα γούστα ! :Lol: 
Θα ήταν προτιμότερο να βάλεις στην επάνω πλευρά τους μαγνήτες παρά στην άκρα περιφέρεια . Ξέχασες εκτός τις 3 λάμπες στον άδειο χώρο να βάλεις και ένα κολλητήρι "αυτοθερμαινόμενο"  :Tongue2: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnEZT4XNz-Y

----------


## Spark

να φτιάξεις ενα μεγάλο για να αλέθει σταρι, αλευρι κλπ

----------


## Spark

αυτος ο jeorge με το username skycollection ειναι ο Ν2 νικητης του διαγωνισμου για το 2016 και πιθανος νικητης των επόμενων ετων  :Smile: 

η κατασκευη του ειναι καταπληκτικη, πολυ ανωτερη απο την δικη μου συμμετοχη.
με μικρη ομορφη κατασκευή που λειτουργει διχως μπαταριες, με 3V και υπερπυκνωτες,
με μαγνητική σφαιρα να περιστρέφεται εντος των πηνίων και έξοδο σε 5 λάμπες 12βολτες λεντ,, ειναι super!
ευτυχως που υπάρχουν τετοιοι άνθρωποι που εχουν τετοια εμπνευση και κανουν τετοια έργα,
έργα που κανουν τους δημιουργους τους περήφανους - σε αντιθεση με άλλους που δεν εχουν έργο.
τέτοια έργα βραβευονται στην αμερική και κερδιζουν χρηματικό έπαθλο.

----------


## Spark

συμμετέχω και εφέτος στον διαγωνισμό Pulse Motor Build Off με βελτιωμένο μοντέλο ηλεκτρικού κινητήρα που παρουσιάζω στον εκθεσιακό χωρο High Voltage Club, ηλεκτρικά στοιχεία και μετρήσεις.

----------


## Spark

ο διαγωνισμός ολοκληρωθηκε και νικητές ειναι όλοι οσοι συμμετειχαν, αυτη την φορά κερδιζουν ενα κουτι με διάφορα ηλεκτρονικά καλουδια και υλικα.
η μοναδική συμμετοχή απο την Ελλαδα ειναι η δική μου. οι κατασκευές ειναι πειραματικές και για χόμπι.
μα και εδω στην Αθήνα υπάρχει σχετικός διαγωνισμός που θα ανακοινωθει στο High Voltage Club

----------


## Spark

ετσι κατασκευάζω τα πηνία μου, τα τυλίγω στα καρουλια, τα γυριζω με το χέρι,
κανω βελτιώσεις για το το νέο έτος κ τον επόμενο διαγωνισμό

----------


## Spark

αλλος ένας που εχει στο μυαλο του το πνευμα του Ν.Τεσλα,
αφιερωμένη στον φίλο απο τα παλιά  :Bye:

----------

